# Size and resolution



## GoFigureItOut (Jun 17, 2015)

Yesterday I purchased a 32" 1080p Samsung from Bestbuy. Today while I was shopping for a Roku device at Wal-Mart, I noticed a 32" 720p Vizio for significantly less. My question is, at that size, is there a discernible difference between 720p and 1080p? The TV will only be used for Netflix VIA Roku and Blu-ray movies


Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Most definitely, yes.

In 2015, I would not be buying 720p TVs.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jun 17, 2015)

One thing I forgot to add was distance. I'll be sitting approximately 7-10 feet


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2015)

GoFigureItOut said:


> One thing I forgot to add was distance. I'll be sitting approximately 7-10 feet



You're still going to notice sub-HD quality, particularly on Blu-Rays.


----------



## bug (Jun 17, 2015)

GoFigureItOut said:


> Yesterday I purchased a 32" 1080p Samsung from Bestbuy. Today while I was shopping for a Roku device at Wal-Mart, I noticed a 32" 720p Vizio for significantly less. My question is, at that size, is there a discernible difference between 720p and 1080p? The TV will only be used for Netflix VIA Roku and Blu-ray movies
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!



There's a simple answer to that: if you didn't see a difference between the two, there isn't one.
Seriously, these things are subjective and no matter how many numbers we can quote here, in the end it comes down to what your eyes see. But do keep in mind to take normal viewing distance into account when comparing.

Edit: If you want numbers, tftcentral.co.uk has an (exceptional) article on visual acuity that includes a table of what resolution makes sense at what diagonal (among other things).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 17, 2015)

technically 720p might be enough for screen up to 6-7" but i would not buy a sub full HD for a 32" TV i have a 299chfs Toshiba 32" 1080p TV that i use with a Raspberry Pi 2 and OpenElec/OSMC, i also had a 26" HD ready (720p) before ... it's day and night, at last for me ... and not only the jump from 26 to 32 but indeed the resolution (not fond of 4k)


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2015)

Go 1080 and ignore any arguments claiming it's good enough if you can't tell the difference. It always matters.


----------



## XSI (Jun 17, 2015)

I had watched hundreds of movies on my 1080p plasma, both 720p and 1080p. ranging from 2GB (720p) to 60 GB (1080P) in size. Most of the time 720p looked just as good. Some high quality big size 1080p looked worse. maybe it was something in my codecs or player, because TV was connected to PC. but 50" TV and i barely saw a difference.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2015)

Its not the size that matters but what you do with it that counts


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2015)

i went 1080 after a short time of 720, as being a gamer i like the 1080 more mainly due to one thing AA,  720P is not bad when AA is working as it should but when it's not ( GTA4 @ the time ) which did not have AA it looked extremely bad.

Either it's AA or higher res you going need the system to run  it.

More to the point though the image is much better 1080P and if both panels are same quality 1080P will always look much better but keep in mind you all so need the bandwidth which can be changed for Netflix though a webpage.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2015)

XSI said:


> I had watched hundreds of movies on my 1080p plasma, both 720p and 1080p. ranging from 2GB (720p) to 60 GB (1080P) in size. Most of the time 720p looked just as good. Some high quality big size 1080p looked worse. maybe it was something in my codecs or player, because TV was connected to PC. but 50" TV and i barely saw a difference.



video cards do some weird things with televisions. are you forcing 24p in Windows?  does your Plasma support 96hz or 72hz?

i'm curious how you have it hooked up.


----------



## qubit (Jun 25, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


>


I don't buy into these kinds of charts as they're an approximation at best.

In my experience, even if I'm too far to notice an obvious difference, the picture still looks subtly better at higher resolutions. The eye and brain have a funny way of picking out details which are below the nominal resolution of the eye, depending on things like brightness, colour, size, shape and how well their vision is performing on the day. On top of that, everyone perceives things a bit differently so a one size-fits-all chart can only be used as a very rough guide.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 25, 2015)

here is another graph with SMPTE specifications. 






you can read about angular resolution here

http://www.rtings.com/info/television-size-to-distance-relationship


----------



## XSI (Jun 25, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> video cards do some weird things with televisions. are you forcing 24p in Windows?  does your Plasma support 96hz or 72hz?
> 
> i'm curious how you have it hooked up.



it was 8800gt -->hdmi 1.3--> TV. i don't know what refresh rate is supported no info on that. my model is this: lg 50pk550


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2015)

RCoon said:


> In 2015, I would not be buying 720p TVs.



I actually would if it was retardedly cheap, I mean sub €100 cheap and I was desperate and it had nice features.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2015)

As already stated, this is a very subjective thing. For just watching movies/video it think 720p is fine, but others may not. I wouldn't want to connect a PC to it, but for movies I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 25, 2015)

XSI said:


> it was 8800gt -->hdmi 1.3--> TV. i don't know what refresh rate is supported no info on that. my model is this: lg 50pk550



it's something you need to set in KODI, AMD drivers or reclock. you should look into it...

Google "24fps Plasma PC"

if you haven't done this then you're probably experiencing framerate loss and judder in all 1000 movies you have watched


----------

